# lire sur son ipad le contenu de son iphone



## gremana (24 Février 2013)

Salut a tous, 

Je cherche deseperement une réponse a mon problème, je possede un Ipad 2 (16 Go)et un Iphone 5 (64 Go) et j'aimerais savoir il est possible de lire les vidéos qui se trouve sur mon iphone avec mon ipad (en wifi, bluetooth,...)?

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre


----------



## Lauange (25 Février 2013)

Slt,

En passant par une synchro étend cochant pour chaque device la vidéo.


----------



## MiWii (25 Février 2013)

Du streaming entre un iDevice et un autre, je n'ai jamais fait, je ne sais pas du tout. 

Peut-être peux-tu passer par une application tierce comme dropbox, tu mets le film que tu veux voir dessus. C'est un peu contraignant c'est clair ! 


Pour parrer à ce genre de probleme, j'ai un petit cloudftp que j'ai payé 90 et qui me permet de brancher clé usb/DD/carte sd etc et de lire en streaming via iphone/ipad...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Mars 2013)

C'est depuis les settings d'iTunes que tu trouveras cela.
Je me suis rendu compte que c'était possible par hasard


----------



## MiWii (3 Mars 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> C'est depuis les settings d'iTunes que tu trouveras cela.
> Je me suis rendu compte que c'était possible par hasard



Oui mais ça, ça fonctionne pour les videos et musiques etant dans les appli natives de l'iphone/ipad uniquement, mais en effet, c'est possible.


----------

